# Mosaic or Simcoe? First time user keg hopping



## woodwormm (21/9/13)

I've got an amber ale in the fermenter (cold chilled) that is really nice but lacking a little something something for an upcoming buck's show.

I usually go overboard with Galaxy in my beers (and i've got a golden ale galaxied up for the event) so I want to do something different for the boys with the amber. 

I've got both Simcoe and Mosaic and intend to keg hop it..

any suggestions?


----------



## wombil (21/9/13)

G'Day printed forms,
I have just tried this myself with an Irish Red.Ihave put 40 gm of mosaic in a hop bag and suspended it in the keg by dental floss through the lid and tied to the handle on the keg.No leaks as the lid gasket seals over the thin dental floss.
First pour after 3 days was terrific,OMG.After a week it has mellowed out a bit and I am very happy with the result.
I have another irish red ready to keg and am going to use the same procedure with Galaxy but maybe 30 gm as it is a bit stronger.
Should be vrey nice.
Cheers and good luck with it,
wombil.


----------



## bum (21/9/13)

So, um, what's in the beer?


----------



## wombil (21/9/13)

Who's beer?
Mine was;-
44 Litre
BB Ale -----------8.500 Kg
Carared -------- .800 Kg
Caraaroma ---- .400 Kg
Roast Barley -- .040 Kg

Magnum --------32 Gm @ 60
EKG ---------42 Gm @ 15
Wyeast 1084
Keg hopped 40 Gm mosaic.into one keg.Will try 30 Gm galaxy in the next.
OG 1.055 FG 1.014
Beeeeuuuuuti fullllllll.


----------



## woodwormm (21/9/13)

bum said:


> So, um, what's in the beer?


Mine was

90% Maris Otter
10% Caraaroma

all NZ Goldings in 50L
33 G at 60
33 G at 30
33 G at 45

BRY 97 2 weeks at 18, 4 days CC

1045 to 1010


----------



## bum (21/9/13)

Never used NZ Goldings but if they're anything like the ones from further afield then I'd be keeping both those varieties far away from the fermenter. YMMV.


----------



## woodwormm (21/9/13)

it's just tasting like a very bland beer... to my taste.. more yeast driven than goldings driven.. need to give it some oomph


----------



## bum (22/9/13)

Well then, if you've dry hopped with either before to good effect then just got with that. Otherwise, maybe consider a 1:2 blend of simcoe:mosaic to whatever gm/L you think might work. Possibly 1:3, simcoe seems a bit more potent, for my money.


----------



## Yob (22/9/13)

If you are keg hopping, you have a bit of flexibility, I'd go mosaic by itself for a few days at 1g / l and if it still needs a bit go the same with Simcoe..

I've gone pretty heavy with both these hops in the keg and love them, does need a big beer behind them though if you do go heavy


----------

